

PHP learning tools - Fuca

I am starting to learn PHP, any good blogs on the subject?<p>Thanks
======
qhoxie
As for blogs, Tobias Schlitt is my favorite for PHP:
<http://schlitt.info/applications/blog/>

For a broader collection of pretty good PHP blogs check out
<http://www.planet-php.net/>

